

Design & Build a Grid Based Web Design with CSS - unfug
http://line25.com/tutorials/design-build-a-grid-based-web-design-with-css

======
iamdave
Design and build a grid based web design with CSS. The first thing we're going
to do is open Adobe Photoshop.

------
csmeder
Does any one know if there is a hn/reddit style news board for UX/AI/Web-
Design news and articles?

